# Recent sewing projects



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I thought I'd share a couple of projects I've made recently. The blouse I finished this morning, it's a Kwik Sew pattern #2976. I'm going to make more of these.









This quilt I actually made a couple months ago, but I had to finish the binding on it, and finally completed it this week as well.









I embroidered each of the four corner stars.









And last, a scrappy little crazy pillow I made from leftover quilt scraps.









The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

You do really nice work. I don't know how you did the lovely quilting design on the pillow. Do you use cotton batting ? 
Your valances are pretty, too. That looks nice with the lace underneath. 
Cute blouse, very cool looking.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you. The quilting on the pillow is done with the decorative stitches on my sewing machine. Yes, I use cotton batting, always. Quilter's Dream is my preference.

I went ahead and embroidered the shirt, I just couldn't resist. There's more pictures on my blog post today if interested.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't have pictures but in the last month I have hand sewn 2 doll outfits, a prarie hat for dd, and am now sewing a curtain for our linen closet that is very narrow and cann't find wood door for.

Next projects are 2 skirts (1 for me and 1 for dd), then more doll clothes.
My machine broke a few months back. I've had if for about 16+ years and we just don't have the money right now to get a new one. I am finding hand sewing to be relaxing though.


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

I love your quilt, blouse and pillow. I wish I new how to quilt.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice job CJ! Have you been taking advantage of the sales at Hancocks?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Newatthis, you can learn! I'm self taught, with the help of Yahoo support groups! I admire you for hand sewing. I love to hand knit, but I haven't the patience to hand sew.

Blue Gecko.... !!!! You mean they're still there? I thought they closed down already, like a month ago!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Very nice, everything! Love the colors of that quilt it is so springy & pretty.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Your quilting and blouse are beautiful. I'm am experienced with sewing, but know nothing about quilting. Well, I did make a tie quilt once. I know you live in a very nice roomy RV, but I'm still wondering how you manage quilting in limited space. I'm thinking of the old quilting frames. You must quilt another way. Tell me about how you do it.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I thought you used cotton batting. It gives quilts an old fashioned look or something. I really like the looks of it. I have yet to use any. Now that I am more confident in quilting I think I will try it. 
I see how you do the stitching. I don't have an embroidery machine yet. I got a great sewing/quilting machine. I got a Janome with the built in walking foot. So nice for quilting. 
Your blouse is pretty with the embroidery. 
I also taught myself to quilt by reading online. I machine quilt now. My first I handquilted. I find it so much faster to machine quilt ! 
Oh, and your smoked meat looks wonderful, too ! Thanks for sharing all of your great pictures.


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

Everything is beautiful. I love to sew, but don't have a lot of time now.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I love that top! Would you mind sharing the pattern number? Iwent to the Kwik Sew site but didn't see it there.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i cant wait to learn to do all that!! very nice I like the little quilted pillow


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. The blouse pattern is Kwik Sew #2976. It's just 4 pieces (front, back, neck and armhole bands). I've been looking for a basic summer shirt (because my seamstress skills are a bit on the limited side, LOL) and this one works.

CountryLady, I do all my quilting by machine. I have one of those folding SewEzi tables that I set my machine in, then I also keep a folding card table in here, and I set it next to my machine on the left side to support the weight of the quilt while I quilt it.

Some of my quilting I do via my embroidery module as well, which is really cool and does a much better job than I can. That's how the corners of the above quilt were done, via machine embroidery.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorgeous work CJ! You have inspired me to get back to my machine and finish the apron I started about, oh, 2 months ago - lol - and also start a new (yes, another) quilt project. I simply MUST get back to it! Not much time, but I'm going to squeeze it in somehow! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

CJ-
went to your link and your site is great!!!!

Did you embroider your blouse on your serger? I guess I only thought that sergers were for finishing edges. I guess I need to read up on them before husband buys me a new machine.
Also didn't know you lived in RV.
That is very interesting.
Was it hard to downsize from a farm to RV?
ok I am way off the topic now so bye


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have that problem too... too many projects to do! It's fun though.

Newatthis, no you can't embroider with a serger, although you can do some creative stitching with fancy threads in the loopers. I personally love the look look of cotton crochet thread (like Aunt Lydia's) in the loopers done in a flatlock stitch, it's really cool looking.

The serger is for overcasting the raw edges of the fabric, and trims them all at the same time. Much faster than over-edging on a sewing machine.

The embroidery is done on on the sewing machine, it has an embroidery module that attaches to it, and you send a design to the machine, and it stitches it out. Pretty amazing.

Yes, going from the farm to the RV was and is rough. I miss it dreadfully. Of course, I have way more free time now, but I can't wait to get back!

Here's another embroidery example, done on the sewing machine. I re-upholstered everything in our RV because I didn't care for the fabrics in here, and this is the headboard covering I made. It took around 30 hours of machine embroidery time.










The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I wish I had time to sew again. I used to make everything! I learned to sew as a kid from my Gramma. That got me into trouble in school in home ec class. I told the teacher she did it wrong.

I need to retire from this job.

Ruth


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

*Blue Gecko.... !!!! You mean they're still there? I thought they closed down already, like a month ago!*

Nope, they're still there and everything is 60-80% off. Patterns are 70% off buy 2 get one for a dollar. If you buy the bolt you get an extra 10% off and there's still a lot of nice fabric. Notions are 70% off and there's still quite a bit left. It's kinda sad, I'll miss them. I've been dropping buy every few days after I've had a chance to think about how I want to use the stuff I've already bought.....I've been TRYING to be thoughtful about my purchases......


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

You have a good eye for color and pattern. Your pics look great, and I want that blouse!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

:shrug: hoggie's jealous

oh well I can dream that one day I might do something like that LOL

hoggie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well Blue, you know where I'll be headed one day soon this week.. LOL

Hoggie, you are doing a fabulous job with hand embroidery, I can't even imagine the amount of time and effort that goes into that! Your little girl must be so thrilled that you take the time to make her clothes special.

I didn't come from a "crafty" family, so I've had to pretty much learn on my own. I hope you teach your daughter to embroider. I had all boys and they were never interested, LOL

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I saw your machines on your blog and I'm so jelous! I want an Artista so badl I can't stand it; but my husband refuses to take out a mortgage for a sewing machine...LOL!  Does the stitch regulator work as wonderful as it looks?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Karen... I have a funny story here. I never had any interest in sewing at all. When my husband and I were dating, he decided he wanted to learn to quilt, of all things. He asked around, and was told Bernina was the machine to get. So off we went, and nearly suffered heart failure over the sticker shock! But that's what he'd been told was the best, and nothing else was going to do. Since we weren't married yet, I had no say so in it.

So some 5 years later, I suddenly got the bug, and then not too long after that, the BSR machines came out. Now I had a man who could in no way argue with me over wanting the best machine for the job, could he? LOL So I traded his old Bernina 170 in on a 440 with the BSR, and then a year later, I very sneakily informed him that since he'd had TWO Bernina's already, it was high time I got my own! So I added the 730 as well.

Needless to say, dear hubby has never made a single quilt. But I'm most grateful for him getting me addicted.

The BSR is wonderful. I don't do a lot of free motion quilting, so I never get tons of practice, but with the BSR foot my stitches always look good. They're horrible without it. I actually prefer the old fashioned grid and channel quilting, with some surface embroidery to liven it up. But yes, in answer to your question, the BSR foot works very well.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I've decided I either have to stop looking at those Berninas or buy one soon. It's pretty weird when a person goes lusting after a sewing a machine, I can't help myself!! It's like an illness...LOL! 
















I saw a demo on TV about the BSR and it looks like the best thing to ever come out on a machine! Do you use it only for quilting or also for your normal sewing like making the blouse, home decorative items, etc.

By the way, I LOVE that headboard you made!! I never thought of doing something like that. You are so creative. Your trailer is lovely with all those special touches you put in.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ your items are great, and good for you on marrying someone that cannot argue with a top of the line sewing machine.

and Karen - lusting, wishing for sewing machines is NORMAL. Heck I have a series of Janome;s and one Brother and I still look - they all have different personalities and are better in some areas than others.

And I rotate them depending on what I'm making.

Again, CJ you do wonderful, especially considering how much room campers have in them (not).

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Karen, I only use the BSR foot for quilting, but it is VERY popular among art quilters, to thread paint with. On the 430/440 models, you cannot use the stitch regulated BSR foot with a zigzag stitch, but onthe 630/640 and 730 machines, you can. I'm not into art quilts so I haven't ever tried that.

With all over stippling and free motion meandering designs like leaves, hearts, stars, etc., the BSR really rocks.

Angie, I agree any TOL sewing machine is an asweome thing to have. Since my hubby chose Bernina years ago, that's what we stuck with since it takes time to build up presser feet, etc, and costs a lot to change brands! But I can't imagine anything sewing any better!

I lust after them too. My machines are perfect compliments to each other, but I have to confess I'm dying to know what Bernina is coming out with in 2008, we keep hearing the most juicy rumors!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

> You have a good eye for color and pattern.


She sure does! Everything is gorgeous.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Hi CJ,
Just wanted to say your shirt inspired me to try to start sewing again. I really loved the quilt too. I hope you and others continue to post pictures of their projects! I love to see what yall are making!
I actually know very little about sewing, but bought the pattern you used from Hancock online and some fabric at Walmart. I also bought a book about learning to sew, as has been many years since I tried it and what little I know, I kinda learned by guessing.
I'm new to posting, but have been reading you all for awhile now. Nice to meet you and be here!
Oh, by the way, love your website also CJ!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm a book learner too, and I LOVE instructional DVD's, I've pretty much taught myself using these methods (and countless screwups LOL). Our dogs have quite a few beds... that started out as something else...   

Blogs are fun to keep, I haven't felt much like writing lately though... too much spring fever! Stop by anytime, I always enjoy the feedback from folks!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------

